# Pôle emploi



## Ayline (12 Août 2022)

_Bonjour,

J’ai fait une rupture de contrat fin juillet 2022 et le parent employeur m’a fourni tous les documents et mes indemnités, j’envoie l’attestation assedic à pôle emploi et là il me réclame un accord transactionnel je comprend pas ce que c’est 
Pouvez vous m’éclairer svp 
Bon après midi _


----------



## patchoune (12 Août 2022)

pas très clair. avez vous été licenciée par le parent ??


----------



## Ayline (12 Août 2022)

Oui par le parent employeur


----------



## isa19 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour, les PE ont coché quoi sur l'attes pole -emploi : RETRAIT ENFANT ? et dernier emploi : ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE ?


----------



## Ayline (12 Août 2022)

-Licenciement retrait de l’enfant
-Dernier emploi assistante maternelle


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Août 2022)

Encore un conseiller POLE EMPLOI qui n'a rien compris au film et qui ne sait pas du tout gérer les dossiers Assistantes Maternelles !


----------



## Ayline (12 Août 2022)

Malheureusement


----------



## Ayline (12 Août 2022)

Je viens d’envoyer un mail à pôle emploi pour leur préciser que ça nous concerne pas nous les assistantes maternelles agréée 
Ça me fou la haine à chaque fois c’est comme ça on leur pose une question on a 36 réponse 😡


----------



## patchoune (13 Août 2022)

essayez d'envoyer la copie de la lettre de licenciement


----------



## Ayline (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai envoyé le certificat de travail
Lettre de licenciement tu veux dire lettre de préavis ?


----------



## Celine6907 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour .

Il faut transmettre certificat de travail + attestation faite en ligne ( fait par l'employeur) + transmettre fiche assedic donne avec les documents fin de contrat .


----------



## Ayline (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour Céline,

C’est fait j’attend leur réponse 
Merci ☺️


----------



## Ayline (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Donc le problème est résolu je viens d’avoir un mail de pôle emploi que ce fameux document  «  accord de »ne m’est plus demandé à ce jour

Bonne journée 😊


----------



## Ayline (17 Août 2022)

Oupsss accord transactionnel


----------

